# Sleepwear (or lack therof)?



## Mirimommy (Feb 22, 2019)

My son will be 11 next month and has always been a heavy sleeper. He simply would not get up this morning, so I ended up going into his room and yanking the covers off as a last resort, which I've done from time to time in the past - though not recently.

Boy was that the wrong move - he was totally naked. He yelled, I shrieked "Sorry!" as I turned away and ran out of the room, and neither one of us has mentioned it since. I guess this brings up two questions for me.

First, do you know what your preteens and teens wear to bed? My husband and I sleep nude, but we were in our 20s when we started and I guess 11 just seems kind of young to me. I've always considered sleeping in the nude as an "adult" thing. Maybe this is common by the teenage years though?

Second, at what age did (or would) you stop going into your kids' bedrooms to wake them up? This was obviously the last time for me! Sometimes it's difficult to admit the babies are growing up.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I don’t think there is any age I would stop going into my child’s room if they needed to be woken up. I wouldn’t use the “yank the covers off” method though so possibly that influences my response. 

I don’t think you son’s choice of sleepwear needs to stop you waking him if that’s what works for everyone. Just do it a different way. 

My girls are not that old yet but DD1 (8) has slept naked a couple of times. Only for one night before reverting back to crop top and pants though. 

I have tried it a couple of times but I don’t find it physically comfortable so they always see me wearing nightwear which, at this age, still influences their choices I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amberlogan36 (Jan 19, 2019)

I sleep naked about 95% of the time since I was like 14 15 long through there. My husband claimes he started at like 18. 
As far as going to my daughters rooms, i dont think there is a time you should stop going in on occasion. I dont have to go in very often.
As far aa my 13 and 15 year old daughters sleeping naked... my 13 year old has slept naked on occasion during the summer. My 15 year old almost always sleeps naked because she has always gets warm when she sleeps. It dont bother me that much that she does because I am the same way


----------



## CatherinaM (Feb 10, 2019)

My girls frequently sleep in the nude, as do I. Only in the winter when it's cold they put something on.

In my house we're very open about nudity. We're not nudists, but we don't make a deal out of seeing each other nude which occasionally happens. This could have to do with the fact that there's no man in the house, I'm a single mother with two daughters. Although my girls both have boyfriends who occasionally stay for the night, but only during the weekends when they don't have to get up early. Therefor I never had to pull the bed sheets off their beds to wake them up (I don't do that anyway).


----------



## Mirimommy (Feb 22, 2019)

All good points. Yes, the cover pulling thing is most certainly overwith. I would keep going into his room to wake him up, but what if he kicks the covers off himself in the night? Or happens to be masturbating?

These really aren't things I care to see, but maybe I'd be less sensitive to it if I were dealing with a child of the same sex like you are. I'm assuming you only know your daughters sleep nude because they've been open enough to tell you?


----------



## CatherinaM (Feb 10, 2019)

Perhaps you can try knocking on the door before entering his room. If he's masturbating, he'll hear that and it'll give him time to cover up. If he's sleeping with the bed sheets kicked off, just let him sleep and pretend that you never saw it.


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

There probably won't be an age where I never enter their bedroom (my house my rule) I will knock if their door is closed but my kids are still years from being teens.


Sleepwear varies here, I'm usually in panties, hubby is nude, oldest dau. is a night shirt or t-shirt, youngest is still in pjs with diaper, and our son is anywhere from nude to the clothes he wore all day


----------



## Mirimommy (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks all for your answers.


----------



## lylamorris (Oct 10, 2018)

There are even scientifically proven benefits of sleeping naked which includes reduced stress levels ,thereby decreasing chances of heart diseases, obesity. Psychologists also claim that sleeping naked can help in building up self-confidence which is an important pillar of success.


----------



## Mirimommy (Feb 22, 2019)

I know, there are great benefits. I guess there's no reason why he can't enjoy them at an early age!


----------

